# Did your second baby come before/after/on due date?



## sylviamama (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm trying to hire a homebirth midwife, and after a few interviews have decided on one. My due date is August 26th, and she told me that she'll be on vacation until August 19th or 20th. I'm wondering how likely it is that this second baby will come early. My first was born two days before her due date.

BTW: My due date based on conception date is August 26th, but August 29th based on first day of last period. My first baby's due date was calculated according to first day of last period because we didn't know conception date. So maybe she was actually one day late.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

#1 on her due date
#2 12 days late
#3 8 days late
#4 8 days late
#5 Who knows?


----------



## wardermom (Jan 31, 2002)

#2 was 9 days early.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

#1 was 5 days late

#2 was 6 days early


----------



## dmsb (May 26, 2005)

DS #1 ~ born @ 37 weeks, 5 days
DS #2 ~ born @ exactly 37 weeks


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Dd#1 = 2 days late, but that was the "adjusted" due date based on the ultrasound.

Ds#2 = 5 days late, no ultrasound. My mom said "Men are always late!"


----------



## treehugginmama (Apr 25, 2003)

#1 7 days late
#2 4 days late
#3 3 days early


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

#1 - 40 weeks, 4 days (altho labor started 40 weeks, 2 days )
#2- 40 weeks, 3 days
#3 - 40 weeks exactly

Does the midwife have a backup who could attend you at home if you gave birth during her vacation?


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

#1 DS - 38 weeks, 1 day
#2 DD - 40 weeks, 0 days

#3 D? - we'll see this winter !


----------



## sreese68 (Jul 13, 2004)

#1 - 2 weeks early
#2 - over a week late (induction - never do that again!)
#3 - 1 week early
#4 - hoping for early since my doula is on vacation on my due date


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

#1- 5 days early (I knew when I ovulated)

#2- 5 days early (I knew when I ovulated this time too)

But, they both looked like they were about a week late...apparently I cook 'em a little quick


----------



## my4magpies (Mar 24, 2006)

#1 = 5.5 wks early (induced due to very low amnio fluid)
#2 = 13 days early (natural)
#3 = 6 days late
#4 = 1 day early

you can never tell!! He/she will come when good and ready!!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

#1 on EDD
#2 day after EDD
#3 10-12 days after EDD (depending on which one we went by







)
#4 remains to be seen, but I don't expect to go early.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

DD was 8 days early and I knew during my last month that she would be early. Just a sense that she would be. My family just laughed at the "silly little pregnant girl". Proved them wrong







.


----------



## Kansai Mama (Dec 29, 2002)

# 1 - 4 days early
#2 - 4 days early


----------



## Kansai Mama (Dec 29, 2002)

# 1 - 4 days early
#2 - 4 days early


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

#1 - 1 day early
#2 - 1 day late

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## jenmamahen (Nov 13, 2005)

Baby #1---13 days late
Baby #2---12 days late


----------



## chubbycheeks (Jan 10, 2004)

DS1 was 10 days early
DS2 was 9 days early.. .


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

#1 - 2 weeks early
#2 - Induced 3 weeks early, probably would have gone another week if I'd left well enough alone








#3 - 8 days early
#4 - Time will tell, but I'm hoping 1-2 weeks early, I hate this wait!


----------



## JJSCW (Jun 25, 2007)

Just curious - did your second baby come earlier? I'm pregnant with my second and trying to guess if she'll be early (my first was 2 days late).

PS did you work for the MOS?


----------



## camille76 (Apr 9, 2005)

#1 was on his due date.
#2 was late and induced, as was #3.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

1 - 19 days early
2 - 3 days early
3 - 4 days early


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2tori* 
#1 on EDD
#2 day after EDD
#3 10-12 days after EDD (depending on which one we went by







)
#4 remains to be seen, but I don't expect to go early.

Well since this is a very old thread... I guess I can update #4 EDD.









#4 was 5 days late.

I can't believe she is about to be ONE!!







:







:


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

#1 induced, came 2 days before due date
#2 homebirth, 1 hr 45 min past her due date
#3 miscarried, obviously extremely pre-term
#4 we'll see!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

#1 was induced three weeks early due to pre-eclampsia
#2 was 5 days late


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I haven't had my second yet (any day now though!), but I'll answer for my mom







:

#1 - 2 days early.
#2 - 2 weeks early.

love and peace.


----------

